

Consider the e-bike: Can 200 million Chinese be wrong? - jjxavier
http://qz.com/137518/consumers-the-world-over-love-electric-bikes-so-why-do-us-lawmakers-hate-them/

======
galuggus
E-bikes are great.

One of the reasons they have taken off is the low price and cheap running
cost.

This article says they can be bought for $1000. The price in China is more
like $300-$400.

Most apartment building will charge 1 yuan a day to park/charge your bike. No
tax/license/Insurance

------
collyw
"Strangely, most US politicians are doing little to encourage their use, and
some are actively discouraging it."

Because they are friends with people in the oil industry?

